# Weakness, Odd Breathing and Damaged Claw, Injury or Infection?



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2018)

Lily hasn't been doing very well recently ever since she got a damaged claw on her a few days ago probably from a fight with another female, the front left one on her left foot to be exact. She was weak and wouldn't use her left foot to grip onto sticks very often but she could use her left leg to kind of limp around a bit. She doesn't move very much but she does eat and drink. When she breathes, her whole body moves and her wings go more outward than normal and her breath is shorter than the other birds but she isn't in any pain and I can tell by the contented clicking noise she makes. (I did some research on that at this website: Why does my budgie grind his beak? | ParrotFeather.com). I looked at her cere and did find that her left nostril was a bit more covered up than her right one by the cere.

I separated her from the other budgies and put her in a separate cage without any sticks fearing that she might get more damage should she fall from them. I put some millet, seed mix, and water in her cage. It is about 64 degrees Fahrenheit in my house as of now.

Is there anything I'm doing wrong? Any improvements I can make? What is the problem with Lily? Any solutions at all please comment, I'm getting worried.


----------



## BudgieElla (Jan 31, 2018)

I think you are doing everything right so far. I would suggest creating a hospital cage (there are plenty of sites and videos that can help you), but definitely take your bird to a vet just in case the problem gets serious.
Hope she feels better!


----------



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks,

Honestly, the cage she's already in is pretty much a hospital cage anyway.

Thanks again for reassuring me of what actions to take.

There's still the question of the diagnosis though, why does she have odd breaths and why isn't she using the foot?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

The changes you’ve made are good but you really need to take her to the vet.

Whole body moving and wings moving unusually when breathing, suggests that she’s struggling to breath, having to use additional muscles to do so.

Beak grinding is not what I would call a ‘clicking’ sound; a clicking sound when breathing is another indication of a respiratory problem.

The foot issue could be anything from a temporary strain to an actual break or neurological problem.

With just the foot issue you could potentially just wait and observe closely but with the other issues I strongly recommend that you take this bird to a vet.
Best wishes.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the information about the breathing especially about the whole body movement but about the clicking, what about this video and practically all its comments?[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYmqRQfgcQs"]Something wrong with my budgie ? - YouTube[/nomedia] 
They say nothing is wrong and my budgie does the same thing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You really can't rely information you find on You-Tube or by asking for others opinions with regard to a diagnosis of an injury or illness to your budgie.

You need to take your budgie to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment protocol. A big part of being a responsible pet owner is ensuring you provide the necessary medical treatment whenever your budgie(s) are ill or injured.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Dr.Stahl is a certified Avian Veterinarian and can be seen at:
Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services
4105 Rust Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
(703) 281-3750

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...cating-avian-vet-accessing-line-vet-help.html*


----------

